# Monsters in pensacola bay



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good video!! Nice snappers for sure.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice! There be some big fish in that bay.

Several years back, my wife tied into a monster Jack Crevalle just after launching from Gulf Shores end of the 3 Mile...kicked her ass for an hour. Had to run him down to get him in the boat.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm glad ya'll tossed those endangered snapper and redfish back. Those were probably the last ones in the Bay and the whole Gulf. Well, unless this is an older video when the season was still open, and if so, I hope you still tossed them back to repopulate, lol. You didn't mention when they were caught, recently? :whistling:


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

There went my last 3 goody powders!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

That's some very nice Reds. But I was able to take my little 25"er home for dinner yesterday. I did release the smaller 21"er that I caught first. BW is alive right now. Tons of schooling baitfish from north of Milton to south of Bay Point.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Great video! Make me want to go back to fishing in the bay. I’ve been exclusively going offshore, with minimal luck recently. Thanks.


----------

